# Pension Changes



## Happy As (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey there.... we've been living in Tauranga for nearly 5 yrs now and we LOVE it... I have been considering moving mine and my husband's UK teacher's pension for some time and recently took the plunge... thought I should come on here and share this info for other expats.... They are changing the rules in April regarding pensions and people could be caught out paying tax on pensions they hold in the UK here in NZ BEFORE you get them! Scary! We checked into ours 3 yrs ago and since then the transfer value has rocketed owing to bond prices from the quantitative easing policies in the UK... We have transferred ours with a lovely chap from the UK who was referred to us my another expat friend of mine.... if you are considering transferring, then message me and I can arrange to pass on details... don't wanna post the guy's number here.... he's lovely and there's no pressure, he just gathers the info for you so you can check out the figures. I'm so glad we did it or we could've been really caught out  If anyone needs any help on any other matter, I'm happy to help if I can


----------



## Alzashti (2 mo ago)

Hello 

I am just looking into this, would appreciate the contact detyails


----------

